# это usage



## Orbayaapjycja

Hi there! I found this sentence:

Если бессмыслицы, какие нам приходится выслушивать в разговоре, начинают сердить нас, надо вообразить, что это разыгрывается комическая сцена между двумя дураками;

I translated it as:

If absurdities, which we have to listen to during the conversation, start to anger us, we have to imagine that это a comic scene between two fools is being played.

My problem is that I don't understand why the word это appears before разыгрывается. The subject is комическая сцена, right? What is the grammatical function of это?

Thanks!


----------



## Budspok

I would put it: "...…that there is a comic scene being played between two fools". 

Where did you get that phrase from? In Russian it would sound better this way: 
“…надо вообразить, что между двумя дураками разыгрывается комическая сцена”. No “это” needed.


----------



## covar

it is - _impersonal_
"… that it is being played a comic scene between two fools".


----------



## Maroseika

Budspok said:


> I would put it: "...…that there is a comic scene being played between two fools".
> 
> Where did you get that phrase from? In Russian it would sound better this way:
> “…надо вообразить, что между двумя дураками разыгрывается комическая сцена”. No “это” needed.


Why? Quite normal way to say it in Russian.


----------



## Imaginary

'Это' is a connective word. 'The process of talking nonsense is (= _это_) a comic scene being played between two fools'. 
'Это' is not necessary. I agree with Budspok.


----------



## Maroseika

Imaginary said:


> 'Это' is a connective word. 'The process of talking nonsense is (= _это_) a comic scene being played between two fools'.
> 'Это' is not necessary. I agree with Budspok.



Absolutely disagree with the very approach. What do you mean это is not necessary? Necessary for what? For the general view on the situation? Yes, if course, and maybe even some more words can be deleted without prejudice to the main idea. But это is necessary inasmuch as it expresses the author's idea or attitude or semantic stress, etc. For me the phrases with and without это ar ejust different phrases, having a bit different sense and even different syntax (это - subject, между двумя дураками разыгрывается комическая сцена - predicate).


----------



## Imaginary

What is the difference between these phrases? 
'Если бессмыслицы, какие нам приходится выслушивать в разговоре, начинают  сердить нас, надо вообразить, что это разыгрывается комическая сцена  между двумя дураками...'
'Если бессмыслицы, какие нам приходится выслушивать в разговоре, начинают  сердить нас, надо вообразить, что между двумя дураками разыгрывается комическая сцена...'
Surely, both phrases are grammatically correct. But, the second phrase is more logical; 'это' isn't necessary, because these phrases have absolutely the same sense.


----------



## Maroseika

Imaginary said:


> Surely, both phrases are grammatically correct. But, the second phrase is more logical; 'это' isn't necessary, because these phrases have absolutely the same sense.


They have evidently different sense. In the first one special semantic stress is on *это разыгрывается сцена*, and the second one is neutral as to semantic stress. 
Cf.:
Представь, что это тебя хотят уволить.
Представь, что тебя хотят уволить.


----------



## Imaginary

Maroseika said:


> They have evidently different sense. In the first one special semantic stress is on *это разыгрывается сцена*, and the second one is neutral as to semantic stress.


И ежу понятно, что сцена - и есть бессмыслицы в разговоре. 
Трудно не уловить связь между сценой и бессмыслицами, читая второе предложение.  Самый простой показатель этой связи - "дураки" и "бессмыслицы". А какой же смысл, по-Вашему, имеет второе предложение?


----------



## Maroseika

Imaginary said:


> И ежу понятно, что сцена - и есть бессмыслицы в разговоре.
> Трудно не уловить связь между сценой и бессмыслицами, читая второе предложение.  Самый простой показатель этой связи - "дураки" и "бессмыслицы". А какой же смысл, по-Вашему, имеет второе предложение?


Я говорю не о смысле, а о смысловом ударении.


----------



## Imaginary

Maroseika said:


> Я говорю не о смысле, а о смысловом ударении.


Смысловое ударение хоть немного, но изменяет смысловой оттенок любого предложения. 
Неужели Вы не видите связи между "дураками" и "бессмыслицами" при отсутствии слова "это"? В русском языке часто опускаются слова, без которых вполне ясен смысл предложения. По моему мнению, два предложения идентичны по смыслу. 'Это' не меняет даже смысловой оттенок данного предложения.


----------



## Maroseika

Imaginary said:


> По моему мнению, два предложения идентичны по смыслу.


Смысл не измеряется в микронах или миллилитрах, поэтом об абсолютной идентичности разных предложений по смыслу говорить затруднительно, если только понимать смысл во всей его полноте. Да, общий смысл их близок, но и оттенок смысла для меня очевиден.



> 'Это' не меняет даже смысловой оттенок данного предложения.


"Это" привносит смысловое ударение в нейтральное предложение. На мой взгляд, это существенное отличие.


----------



## Sobakus

Orbayaapjycja said:


> Hi there! I found this sentence:
> 
> Если бессмыслицы, какие нам приходится выслушивать в разговоре, начинают сердить нас, надо вообразить, что это разыгрывается комическая сцена между двумя дураками;
> 
> I translated it as:
> 
> If absurdities, which we have to listen to during the conversation, start to anger us, we have to imagine that это a comic scene between two fools is being played.
> 
> My problem is that I don't understand why the word это appears before разыгрывается. The subject is комическая сцена, right? What is the grammatical function of это?
> 
> Thanks!



What *Maroseika* says. Also note that in modern Russian _это_ has partially replaced _есть_ as a copula, for example:

Солнце - это звезда = the Sun is a star.


----------



## Imaginary

Let me make a conclusive answer. 


Orbayaapjycja said:


> My problem is that I don't understand why the word это appears before разыгрывается. The subject is комическая сцена, right?


As Maroseika said, это - subject, между двумя дураками разыгрывается комическая сцена - predicate.


Orbayaapjycja said:


> What is the grammatical function of это?


As I said, 'это' is a connective word. It connects two parts of the sentence. 


Orbayaapjycja said:


> I translated it as:
> If absurdities, which we have to listen to during the conversation,  start to anger us, we have to imagine that это a comic scene between two  fools is being played.


In my opinion, the best variant has been given by Budspok:
If absurdities, which we have to listen to during the conversation,  start to anger us, we have to imagine that there is a comic scene being played between two fools.


Maroseika said:


> "Это" привносит смысловое ударение в нейтральное предложение. На мой взгляд, это существенное отличие.


Предполагаю, что Вы хотели сказать, что "это" приносит смысловой акцент в предложение. Согласен, но разница в смысле всего предложения при этом минимальна (если вообще существует). 

So, 'это' doesn't change the general sense of the phrase.


----------



## Maroseika

Imaginary said:


> Предполагаю, что Вы хотели сказать, что "это" приносит смысловой акцент в предложение. Согласен, но разница в смысле всего предложения при этом минимальна (если вообще существует).


Минимально, не минимально - это материя трудно уловимая и измеримая. По мне, так разница существенная. А вам все-таки надо определиться: вы согласны с присутствием смыслового ударения (акцента) или "если вообще существует"?



> So, 'это' doesn't change the general sense of the phrase.


Sure. General sense is the same.


----------



## Imaginary

Maroseika said:


> Минимально, не минимально - это материя трудно уловимая и измеримая. По мне, так разница существенная. А вам все-таки надо определиться: вы согласны с присутствием смыслового ударения (акцента) или "если вообще существует"?
> Sure. General sense is the same.


"Если вообще существует" относится к разнице в общем смысле всего предложения. Согласен с Вами, что "это" придает некоторой смысловой акцент, но не нельзя отрицать, что и без соединяющего слова "это" "сцена между дураками" и "бессмылица в разговоре" - одно и то же, а не разные вещи.


----------



## Maroseika

Imaginary said:


> "Если вообще существует" относится к разнице в общем смысле всего предложения. Согласен с Вами, что "это" придает некоторой смысловой акцент


Рад, что удалось прийти к согалсию.


----------

